# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'e day?

## Nwicker60

John O Groat Journal headlines for May 15, 2015


A  MAJOR coach tour operator has threatened to scrap visits to John O  Groats if the turning circle and parking facilities at the end of the  road are not retained under new development plans for the tourist  hotspot.  Shearings Holidays claims it will have no choice but to remove  the Caithness landmark from its schedules if it receives no reassurance  about access for coaches as part of regeneration plans being proposed  by leisure firm, Natural Retreats.

TOURISTS   from Moray have accused boy racers of ruining Wick as a holiday  destination, claiming antisocial driving resulted in them cutting short  their vacation.  Shirley Brand said her caravan holiday with her husband  across the north coast of Sutherlan and Caithness was spoiled by the  noise of loud exhausts and screeching tyres in the town. 

TWO  police officers were forced to wade into Wick River to help a young  woman who had ignored pleas from onlookers to get out of the water.  The  drama happened on Tuesday afternoon near the town's Service Bridge at  the mouth of the river which flows out to the sea through Wick Harbour.

THE  devastation caused by the earthquake in Nepal was "like something you  only see in a disaster movie".  That was how Caithness nurse Steph  Sinclair, who survived the quake and helped treat the injured, described  the scenes she encountered in Kathmandu.

THE  grandson of a well-known Caithness farm family has been bestowed one of  a Borders' town's biggest honours in the same week as the second   anniversary of his brother's death.  Gregor Hepburn, grandson of the  late Dan and Betty Coghill, of Skinnet, Halkirk, has been named as the  Hawick Cornet of this year's Common Riding season.

A  CHARITY is buzzing after being awarded almost £120,000 to help  safeguard one of the last great  bumblebee strongholds in the UK - in  Caithness. The Bumblee Conservation Trust has received £116,880 from the  Heritage Lottery Fund to launch its project Thurso Gateway to the Great  Yellow in Caithness. 

THURSO can  claim to be the home of one of the best steak pies in Scotland after  Reid's of Caithness won national  recognition at the Scottish Baker of  the Year Awards.  The firm picked up a national bronze award for its  steak pie as well as clinching the top award for its fruit scone and a  silver accolade for its multi-seed bread in the north region category.

----------

